
Anonymous hacks PBS, releases admin info, 'dox' on employees, and more - tkahn6
https://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousWiki/status/185900203444940800
======
readme
Lame. Why would you even target PBS? They're a completely innocent
organization and provide us with quality programming like Nova.

